# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Lucid dreaming is awsome

## ElvenTale

i have had many lucid dreaming experiences, and i am very good at recalling what i have dreamt.  I have never reallly realized that i was in a "lucid" state until around  a few years ago.  Even then i wasn't very well familiar with the term lucid, but i was aware that in many of my dreams i was dreaming.  Up until recently looking into this phenomenon i have been trying to master my dreams with fulling know what i am trying to do.

----------


## nerve

uh....good for you?


YEAH! LUCID DREAMING IS SO F***EN AWSOME! EVERYONE NEEDS TO DO IT! m/ m/





...sorry i'm bored someone please slap me.

----------


## Curios

When you begin to gain control of dreams, you are often aware when you are dreaming.  If you are being confronted with fears or strange images,  you can ask them what they represent and you will get an answer right away.  Through gaining control of the dream state you are able to raise awareness  to higher and higher levels.  The higher your energy, the greater your awareness.  You will become much more likely to create what you want and enjoy this wisdom.

Aneas explained this earlier with out of body experiences and travelling.

----------


## jpmcruiser

I wish I could lucid dream. I still haven't been able to yet.

----------


## Robot_Butler

So, so awesome!  I wish I could just dream all day  ::D:

----------


## pdiddles03

> So, so awesome! I wish I could just dream all day



 
I wish I could too! I have had dreams take place from sunrise to sunset.  Like one i was in a mall and it seemed to have like 24 hours pass.  it was weird.  but the mall I was at is abandoned in real life.  

when i lucid dream, i don't remember anything about my reality.  I don't remember i have a girlfriend, or that I am in school, or What i do for work.  nothing!  is that a bad thing? whats your guys take on that?

----------

